# MeFo Peitsche für 12-16gr. Köder- ABER Welche??



## dorschjaeger75 (8. Mai 2012)

Moin Moin in die Runde,
Ich bin auf der Suche nach ner Meforute mit der sich 12-16gr. Köder (Trumpf,Pilgrim, Toby, Gladsax etc.) gut werfen und auch führen lassen.
Mit meiner Oldscool Quantum Energy Seaspin MH bin ich zwar super zufrieden, allerdings stellt sich bei Ihr das richtige Ködergefühl erst so bei 18gr.+ Ködern ein. 
Da es aber unter bestimmten Umständen durchaus Sinn, vor allem aber auch ne Menge Spass macht, mit leichteren Ködern zu fischen, bin ich jetzt auf der Suche nach einem Quantum-Back Up nach unten.
Gefischt werden soll die neue Rute mit einer 3000er Shimano Stradic FJ. Preislich sollten die 150€ nach Möglichkeit nicht überschritten werden.
Die Rute sollte eine sensible Spitze für die Köderführung haben, aber hintenraus auch einen "ordentlichen Buckel" um den 60cm+ Zielfisch im Drill auch kontrollieren zu können. Auch bei einem abendlichen 50cm+ Dorsch sollte die Rute nicht gleich an Ihre Grenzen stossen. 3m und Fuji Komponenten wären Schick, sind aber kein muss.
Testweise hab ich mal meine Cormoran Sensitiv Spin 2,70m mit 3-18gr. Wg für dieses Vorhaben zweckentfremdet. Das Ködergefühl war damit natürlich fantastisch, allerdings ging die Rute schon bei ca50cm Silber bzw. 45cm Dorsch an ihre Grenzen. Damit möchte ich nix grösseres ans Band bekommen.
Könnt Ihr mir da was gescheites empfehlen? Markentechnisch bin ich von A wie Abu bis Z wie Zebco offen für alles!
Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus...


----------



## Franky D (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: MeFo Peitsche für 12-16gr. Köder- ABER Welche??*

mein Favorit in diesem fall welche ich mir derzeit selbst am überlegen bin anzuschaffen wäre die Shimano Speedmaster Sea Trout in 2,89m Wg8-32 super feiner und sehr schneller stock sollte um die 150€ zu bekommen sein.
Alternativ eine normale Speedmaster in 3m in der MH Variante auch sehr feiner Stock bin derzeit zwischen beiden etwas am differenzieren werde wohl nach möglichkeit beide mal probefischen


----------



## Marc R. (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: MeFo Peitsche für 12-16gr. Köder- ABER Welche??*

Moin,
ich würde auch die Speedmaster in dieser Preisklasse empfehlen. Super Blank mit toller Aktion, gute Verarbeitung und ein schön langer, klassischer Korkgriff. Ich kann mit den Griffteilen von Berkley Skelletor etc. garnichts anfangen. Die Ledergriffe von Shimano sind da aber nicht weniger furchtbar.:q
Fische selber seit einiger Zeit u.a. die 300M und kann sagen, dass die vorgeschlagene MH für Ködergewichte von 12-16g definitiv viel zu überdimensioniert ist. Die ist eher was für Sturm und 'nen 30g Snaps.;-) Das optimale Ködergewicht der M liegt bei 16-18g. 12g lassen sich aber auch noch vernünftig führen und werfen. Ist ein sehr guter Kompromiss. Wenn du 12g häufiger fischt als 16g, dann würde ich die ML nehmen. Die ist bei 18-20g aber schon ziemlich am Ende. 
Oder du kaufst 2 Ruten.;-) Für leichte Köder und ruhiges Wetter nehme am liebsten auch meine Aspire ML (5-20g). Bekommt man gebraucht auch für den Preis.


----------



## marioschreiber (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: MeFo Peitsche für 12-16gr. Köder- ABER Welche??*

Berkley Skeletor Pro 1002 8-32g.  (3 Meter) 
Klassischer Korkgriff !!!!

z.B hier : http://boddenangler.de/Berkley-Skeletor-Pro


----------



## Marc R. (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: MeFo Peitsche für 12-16gr. Köder- ABER Welche??*

Korkgriff ja, durchgehend nein.#hDas Griffteil gefällt mir persönlich einfach nicht, was kein Kriterium gegen die Rute ist. Ich kenne einige Leute, die mit der Skeletor sehr zufrieden sind. Bei dem Budget sollte man sie auf jeden Fall auch ins Auge fassen.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: MeFo Peitsche für 12-16gr. Köder- ABER Welche??*

Moin Moin!!
Erstmal vielen dank für eure Vorschläge bisher!! Es natürlich gerne noch ein paar mehr werden. da ich im Moment unterwegs bin und übers Smartone poste, gehe ich auf die einzelnen antworten noch näher ein wenn ich zu hause am Rechner sitze. die ein oder andere Frage hab ich nämlich noch...


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: MeFo Peitsche für 12-16gr. Köder- ABER Welche??*

Also die Berkley kann man auch mit einem Spinner fischen. Sehr schöne Rute. Und das mit dem Griff, da hatte ich auch zuerst meine Bedenken. Aber der ist eigentlich noch wärmer, als der Korkgriff. Habe die Skeletor 2.


----------



## Gemini (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: MeFo Peitsche für 12-16gr. Köder- ABER Welche??*

Für den LW Bereich habe ich mir einen Expert Graphite TGE 832 Blank von Tackle24 gebaut.

Für die leichten Köder braucht es meiner Meinung nach keine 10' Ruten, die Mehrweite durch den längeren Stecken hält sich bei diesen leichten Ködern in Grenzen finde ich bzw. ein optimal angepasster Blank gleicht das locker aus.

Der Blank hat sehr viel Gefühl in der Spitze, ist fürs Egi-Fischen gemacht. Und die zarten Tentakel-Anfasser muss man erstmal spüren, meiner Meinung nach optimal fürs sensible Mefo-Angeln.

http://expertgraphite.com/expertTarget.html

Preislich solltest du auch irgendwie in einen einigermassen akzeptablen Bereich kommen falls du dir sowas bauen lässt.


----------



## Scarver74 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: MeFo Peitsche für 12-16gr. Köder- ABER Welche??*

Moin Daniel,

da du ja für alle Firmen offen bist, schau doch mal nach einer
Pro Tack Feederweisse in 3,0 m. Ist mal was ganz anderes und wenn dich das weiß nicht stört, dann durchaus eine gute Alternative. Ich finde die Rute hat eine sehr sensible Spitze und ein ordentliches Rückrat. Ich habe verschiedene Längen davon und bin zufrieden. Preislich auf jeden Fall unter deinem Limit.

Hinweis: Ringe eher was für gepflochtene Schnüre!!

Gruß
Andi


----------



## Franky D (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: MeFo Peitsche für 12-16gr. Köder- ABER Welche??*



Marc R. schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich würde auch die Speedmaster in dieser Preisklasse empfehlen. Super Blank mit toller Aktion, gute Verarbeitung und ein schön langer, klassischer Korkgriff. Ich kann mit den Griffteilen von Berkley Skelletor etc. garnichts anfangen. Die Ledergriffe von Shimano sind da aber nicht weniger furchtbar.:q
> Fische selber seit einiger Zeit u.a. die 300M und kann sagen, dass die vorgeschlagene MH für Ködergewichte von 12-16g definitiv viel zu überdimensioniert ist. Die ist eher was für Sturm und 'nen 30g Snaps.;-) Das optimale Ködergewicht der M liegt bei 16-18g. 12g lassen sich aber auch noch vernünftig führen und werfen. Ist ein sehr guter Kompromiss. Wenn du 12g häufiger fischt als 16g, dann würde ich die ML nehmen. Die ist bei 18-20g aber schon ziemlich am Ende.
> Oder du kaufst 2 Ruten.;-) Für leichte Köder und ruhiges Wetter nehme am liebsten auch meine Aspire ML (5-20g). Bekommt man gebraucht auch für den Preis.


 
sorry mein fehler meinte natürlich die M #6


----------



## Merlin (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: MeFo Peitsche für 12-16gr. Köder- ABER Welche??*

Ich benutze eine Quantum Shotgun für kleine Köder ist die klasse und damit kannste bis nach Dänemark werfen:q
wenn es drauf an kommt wird sie aber auch mit großen Fischen fertig.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: MeFo Peitsche für 12-16gr. Köder- ABER Welche??*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Ich bin auf der Suche nach ner Meforute mit der sich 12-16gr. Köder (Trumpf,Pilgrim, Toby, Gladsax etc.) gut werfen und auch führen lassen.
> Mit meiner Oldscool Quantum Energy Seaspin MH bin ich zwar super zufrieden, allerdings stellt sich bei Ihr das richtige Ködergefühl erst so bei 18gr.+ Ködern ein.



Hier wurde doch schon eine weit verzweigte Type 3m 8-32g genannt, und die wäre klasse für deinen genannten Köderbereich, sehr feine Spitze:


marioschreiber schrieb:


> Berkley Skeletor Pro 1002 8-32g.  (3 Meter)





Lovefield1 schrieb:


> Also die Berkley kann man auch mit einem Spinner fischen. Sehr schöne Rute. Und das mit dem Griff, da hatte ich auch zuerst meine Bedenken. Aber der ist eigentlich noch wärmer, als der Korkgriff. Habe die Skeletor 2.



Auch die Ironfeather-II gehört zu dieser Bande, dazu findest Du einiges im Forum, aber es gibt auch eine Menge Berkley Derivate und Modelle. Griffformen, Kork, Duplon, Split o. durchgehend und viel Auswahl, moderate Preise durch Angebote, da sollte sich was finden lassen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: MeFo Peitsche für 12-16gr. Köder- ABER Welche??*

Gleiches Suchspiel:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=238815
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=237990


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MeFo Peitsche für 12-16gr. Köder- ABER Welche??*

Ein herzliches Moin Moin allerseits!!
Nachdem ich hier den Thread aufgemacht, mich seit dem aber nicht mehr gemeldet habe, wollte ich Euch mal auf den neuesten Stand bringen....
In diesem Sommer/Herbst sah es für mich eher mau aus, da ich schwer mit der Planung des Eigenheims beschäftigt war bzw. auch immer noch bin. Bauträgersuche, Bauleistungsbeschreibungssichtung, Bauamttermine etc etc pp lassen doch sehr wenig zeit für das schönste Hobby der Welt.
Trotzdem hab ich mal einen "freien Nachmittag" genutzt und bin zu Moritz nach KaKi gedüst.... Ich habe mir auch alle Ruten die hier genannt wurden angeschaut (und noch ein paar mehr)....
Die Berkley Skeletor pro ist schon nen SEHR SEHR geiler Stecken der meinen Anforderungen schon seher sehr nahe kommt.Auch preislich mit 110€ absolut im Rahmen, allerdings konnte ich mich mit dem Skeletorrollenhalter so gar nicht anfreunden... Die Pro Tack Federweisse ist vom Blank her auch nen Traum!! vielleicht in der Spitze noch nen Ticken weicher als die Berkley. Ab der mitte dann aber mit dem nötigen Druck. Preislich mit 139€ auch noch ok!! Allerdings war mir das Weiss/Blaue Design doch dann ein wenig "zu poppig"
Nachdem ich noch diverse Modelle von Sportex/Shimano/Greys etc. in den Händen hatte, die aber entweder Zu weich, Zu Hart oder schlichtweg einfach zu teuer waren, ist es letzendlich das Vorjahresmodell der WFT NEXT MILLENIUM SPIN 10" 7-35gr. Wg geworden!! 
Das ist ne gaaaanz feine Rute mit Fuji Rollenhater und Fuji Alconiteberingung. Im Praxistest an der Küste hat sich zwar herausgestellt das die Rute mit 12gr. doch leicht unterfordert ist, aber mit Gewichten zwischen 15-20gr. fühlt sich die Rute richtig wohl und bietet eine ganz herrliche Fischerei!! Mit ner 3000er Stradic FJ ist die Rute zwar minimal Kopflastig, was aber nicht schlimm ist, da die Rute einen sehr sehr schönen Rollenvorgriff besitzt, der es selbst mir mit meiner "Pranke" erlaubt die Rute komplett vor der Rolle zu greifen ohne dem Rollenbügel zu nahe zu kommen. So gehalten ist die Kombi herrlich ausbalanciert!! Preislich is die Rute mit 69,95 absolut empfehlenswert!! So konnte ich gleich noch 250m 10er Climax BR8 geflecht mit einpacken und konnte mir von der gesparten Kohle sogar noch die Gebühr für den Bauantrag leisten|rolleyes:g.
Zum Schluss nochmal ein ganz herzliches Dankeschön an alle Die mich hier mit Rutentips versorgt haben#h#h!!!!


----------



## Franky D (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MeFo Peitsche für 12-16gr. Köder- ABER Welche??*

hey freut mich wenn du die für dich passende rute gefunden hast dann mal viel spaß damit ;-) mal ne frage zu der climax schnur wie liegt die denn preislich und hast du damit schon erfahrungen gemacht bezüglich fischen und qualität und genauigkeit der durchmesser und tragkraft angebane?


----------



## duckstar2010 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MeFo Peitsche für 12-16gr. Köder- ABER Welche??*

Ich hab mir die Schnur auch geholt (auch bei Moritz ). Hatte bisher leider nur Ärger. Vielleicht lags auch an der Rolle oder ich hab zu locker/stramm/ungenau aufgespult, auf jeden Fall habe ich nur Perrücken geworfen, wenn ich etwas mehr Druck ausgeübt habe. Immer auf den ersten zwei Metern gabs dann ein kleines Perrückchen.
Ich will die Schnur nicht schlecht reden, die kriegt noch ne zweite Chance (nochmal neu aufziehen), aber die Probleme habe ich mit Fireline, Nanofil, PowerPro und Spiderwire noch nie gehabt. Auf keinen Fall in dem Maße.

Aber wie gesagt, vielleicht war ich auch an dem Tag zu blöd zum Aufspulen ;+


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MeFo Peitsche für 12-16gr. Köder- ABER Welche??*

Betreff Climax Geflecht:
Also, ich habe im Moment die BR8 in 10 und 12 (Mefo) und in 15 (Pilken) sowie die 14er "Zander Spezial" (GuFi/Elbe) in Gebrauch und muss sagen das die Schnüre für mich absolut das beste sind was man im mittelpreisigen Segment kaufen kann!!! Nachdem ich von sämtlichen Berkley-, Spiderwire-Schnüren sowie der Power Pro und Powerline mehr oder weniger enttäuscht war, kann ich über die Climaxschnüre absolut nichts schlechtes sagen!! 
Ob die Durchmesser/Tragkraftangaben jetzt stimmen oder nicht kann ich nicht sagen, da ich meine Schnüre nur nach Tragkraft kaufe. Aber ich empfinde die Schnüre im Verhältnis zur Tragkraft als durchaus dünn! und bei Hängern hab ich nicht das Gefühl, dass die Tragkraftangaben "geschönt" sind.
Was mir an den Climaxschnüren am besten gefällt, sind die Wurfeigenschaften und die Abriebfetigkeit!! Die Schnüre "flitzen" nur so von der Spule!! Das kannte ich in der Form so noch nicht. Vergleichbar vielleicht mit ner neuen/ungefischten Fireline. Im Gegensatz dazu wirft sich z.B. ne PowerPro oder Powerline wie Toilette .... Die Abriebfestigkeit ist in meinen Augen auch phantastisch! Die 10er hab ich jetzt ca. 50 Stunden, die 12er ca. 150 Stunden und die 15er auch ca 100 Stunden im Einsatz und musste bis jetzt noch nicht einen Zentimeter wegen ausfransen oder sonstwas abschneiden!!! Ist mir in der Form auch neu!! Die Zander Spezial hab ich jetzt die 3te Saison auf der Rolle, was so ca. 400Stunden entspricht und auch da sieht es mit dem Abrieb ähnlich aus. Obendrein ist die Zander Spezial auch noch EXTREM Farbstabil!!! Sieht noch FAST wie neu aus! Minimal verblichen vielleicht, aber noch SCHÖN GELB!! Da kommt auch die BR8 nicht mit. Diese verliert doch recht schnell Ihre knallige Farbe, aber das ist auch schon der einzige kleine Wehrmutstropfen! Preislich ist die Schnur auch noch erschwinglich. Ich habe für die BR8 13€/100m bezahlt. Ist im Moment aber bei Gerlinger für 29,95/300m im abverkauf. Für die Zander Spezial hab ich 29,99/250m bezahlt.
Ob die Schnüre den vergleich mit Stroft oder Daiwa Tournament standhalten würden weiss ich nicht, da ich diese Schnüre noch nicht gefischt habe.

P.S.: Mit der  Quantum Quattron PTI war ich auch sehr sehr zufrieden und ist mit den Climaxschnüren gleichauf!!


----------



## Taubenhaucher2003 (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MeFo Peitsche für 12-16gr. Köder- ABER Welche??*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Betreff Climax Geflecht:
> Also, ich habe im Moment die BR8 in 10 und 12 (Mefo) und in 15 (Pilken) sowie die 14er "Zander Spezial" (GuFi/Elbe) in Gebrauch und muss sagen das die Schnüre für mich absolut das beste sind was man im mittelpreisigen Segment kaufen kann!!! Nachdem ich von sämtlichen Berkley-, Spiderwire-Schnüren sowie der Power Pro und Powerline mehr oder weniger enttäuscht war, kann ich über die Climaxschnüre absolut nichts schlechtes sagen!!
> Ob die Durchmesser/Tragkraftangaben jetzt stimmen oder nicht kann ich nicht sagen, da ich meine Schnüre nur nach Tragkraft kaufe. Aber ich empfinde die Schnüre im Verhältnis zur Tragkraft als durchaus dünn! und bei Hängern hab ich nicht das Gefühl, dass die Tragkraftangaben "geschönt" sind.
> Was mir an den Climaxschnüren am besten gefällt, sind die Wurfeigenschaften und die Abriebfetigkeit!! Die Schnüre "flitzen" nur so von der Spule!! Das kannte ich in der Form so noch nicht. Vergleichbar vielleicht mit ner neuen/ungefischten Fireline. Im Gegensatz dazu wirft sich z.B. ne PowerPro oder Powerline wie Toilette .... Die Abriebfestigkeit ist in meinen Augen auch phantastisch! Die 10er hab ich jetzt ca. 50 Stunden, die 12er ca. 150 Stunden und die 15er auch ca 100 Stunden im Einsatz und musste bis jetzt noch nicht einen Zentimeter wegen ausfransen oder sonstwas abschneiden!!! Ist mir in der Form auch neu!! Die Zander Spezial hab ich jetzt die 3te Saison auf der Rolle, was so ca. 400Stunden entspricht und auch da sieht es mit dem Abrieb ähnlich aus. Obendrein ist die Zander Spezial auch noch EXTREM Farbstabil!!! Sieht noch FAST wie neu aus! Minimal verblichen vielleicht, aber noch SCHÖN GELB!! Da kommt auch die BR8 nicht mit. Diese verliert doch recht schnell Ihre knallige Farbe, aber das ist auch schon der einzige kleine Wehrmutstropfen! Preislich ist die Schnur auch noch erschwinglich. Ich habe für die BR8 13€/100m bezahlt. Ist im Moment aber bei Gerlinger für 29,95/300m im abverkauf. Für die Zander Spezial hab ich 29,99/250m bezahlt.
> ...



BESTÄTIGE!!!! Fische die seit dem sie auf dem markt ist... hab bislang nichts besseres gefunden...


----------



## stefan08 (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MeFo Peitsche für 12-16gr. Köder- ABER Welche??*

Günstige Super geile Rute Ist Die Spro River Raid Modern Dropshot 14-28g :m
Steht Dropshot drauf aber Mit der kannst du alles machen! habe eine in 2,40m für´s Boot und eine in 2,70m
für die leichte Mefo-Fischerei:g macht richtig spaß im drill ,federt jeden sprung und jede flucht ab :k
und für ab 50 euronen ist das eine absolut geile alternative.
kurzer griff ,dünner blank, leichtes gewicht,super wurfeigenschaften.
gibt es auch in 3,00m 
würde ich mir immer wieder kaufen:l
habe auch die Iron Father Momentum aber die steht momentan in der ecke|uhoh: warum wohl? die Spro macht im Drill einfach mehr Spaß


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MeFo Peitsche für 12-16gr. Köder- ABER Welche??*



Taubenhaucher2003 schrieb:


> BESTÄTIGE!!!! Fische die seit dem sie auf dem markt ist... *hab bislang nichts besseres gefunden*...


Das finde ich auch!! Wundert mich nur das die Climax Schnüre hier so wenig empfohlen werden, bzw. das man so wenig über diese Schnüre liest!???!

@ Stefano
Dank Dir für Deine Rutenempfehlung, aber ich bin mit der von mir gekauften WFT echt zufrieden und kann nur jedem Ruten-suchenden empfehlen, den Stecken mit auf seine Such- bzw Begrabbelliste zu setzen!!


----------



## Taubenhaucher2003 (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MeFo Peitsche für 12-16gr. Köder- ABER Welche??*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Das finde ich auch!! Wundert mich nur das die Climax Schnüre hier so wenig empfohlen werden, bzw. das man so wenig über diese Schnüre liest!???!
> 
> ...also ich rede hier schon seit 2009 davon, aber es hört niemand drauf, wer geht schon das risiko ein, auf paar einzelne leute zu hören, statt dessen machen sie fast ausschließlich das, was die mehrheit sagt... das ist das problem!!! die mehrheit hat hier doch, shimano, fenwick usw als rute, shimano, daiwa usw als rolle, und bei der schnur von spiderwire bis fireline... sorry, aber die masse lässt sich eben von der masse beeinflussen... anstatt sich selbst sein perfektes geschirr zusammenzusuchen...
> 
> aber gut... jedem das seine... und zu der schnur nochmal... hab fireline, zoom7, spiderwire, usw gefischt... keine ist runder, keine ist weicher, keine hat weniger schnurbruch.... und das sagt schon was, wenn jemand wie ich,der durchaus probierfreudig ist, diese schnur seit 3,5 jahren fischt...


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MeFo Peitsche für 12-16gr. Köder- ABER Welche??*



Taubenhaucher2003 schrieb:


> ...also ich rede hier schon seit 2009 davon, aber es hört niemand drauf, wer geht schon das risiko ein, auf paar einzelne leute zu hören, statt dessen machen sie fast ausschließlich das, was die mehrheit sagt... das ist das problem!!! die mehrheit hat hier doch, shimano, fenwick usw als rute, shimano, daiwa usw als rolle, und bei der schnur von spiderwire bis fireline... sorry, aber die masse lässt sich eben von der masse beeinflussen... anstatt sich selbst sein perfektes geschirr zusammenzusuchen...
> 
> aber gut... jedem das seine... und zu der schnur nochmal... hab fireline, zoom7, spiderwire, usw gefischt... keine ist runder, keine ist weicher, keine hat weniger schnurbruch.... und das sagt schon was, wenn jemand wie ich,der durchaus probierfreudig ist, diese schnur seit 3,5 jahren fischt...



Amen!!|engel: Damit ist alles gesagt und trifft 100%ig meine Meinung!!
Ok, bei Rollen "schwimme ich auch mit dem Strom" (D oder S) aber bei allen anderen Sachen bilde ich mir meine eigene Meinung!! Mit der Köderfrage fange ich jetzt gar nicht erst an|rolleyes... Wer nicht Falkfish fischt ist OUT:g..... Meine absoluten Lieblingsköder kommen von Abu (Toby) und Flemmings Fiskegrej (Trumpf) frag mal wer den noch fischt|kopfkrat|supergri


----------



## Taubenhaucher2003 (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MeFo Peitsche für 12-16gr. Köder- ABER Welche??*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Amen!!|engel: Damit ist alles gesagt und trifft 100%ig meine Meinung!!
> Ok, bei Rollen "schwimme ich auch mit dem Strom" (D oder S) aber bei allen anderen Sachen bilde ich mir meine eigene Meinung!! Mit der Köderfrage fange ich jetzt gar nicht erst an|rolleyes... Wer nicht Falkfish fischt ist OUT:g..... Meine absoluten Lieblingsköder kommen von Abu (Toby) und Flemmings Fiskegrej (Trumpf) frag mal wer den noch fischt|kopfkrat|supergri




#g rolle ist bei mir auch d u s!!!! meist d, aber bei der rute hats mir eben sportex angetan... köder das kann jeder machen wie er will!!!! stück metal, zwei löcher rein, bischen lack rauf, veil vertrauen in den köder, und dass reicht...##


----------



## hugokiel (13. November 2012)

*AW: MeFo Peitsche für 12-16gr. Köder- ABER Welche??*

Vielen Dank für die Tipps mit den Schnüren.
Udo


----------

